
Curie temperature - hhs
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curie_temperature
======
082349872349872
We've used the curie temperature to show that rocks have been part of
prehistoric firepits, as they were heated up past their curie temperature then
picked up the _in situ_ magnetisation when they cooled back down.

